# I got a one dollar tip!



## Realityshark

This morning I received a one dollar tip for a eight dollar fare. Very much appreciated. One measly dollar which wouldn't mean much of anything to anybody.

This should be the norm for everyone who uses Uber. Sure the random $5, $10 or $20 is really nice and always unexpected, but too far in between. Every person who uses Uber or Lyft should ALWAYS tip their driver at least a dollar. If we all got one lousy dollar from each passenger as a tip, it would really add up by the end of the month.

We should all flood social media with this and make it the norm. How can anyone actually ride with Uber for their ridiculously low rates and still not tip their driver? Drivers are being exploited both by Uber and their passengers. I suggest that everyone writes on their Facebook wall to tip their Uber drivers. Post it every week. Create some eye-catching memes. Let's get the word out that this Uber non-tipping bullshit needs to stop.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

#TipYourDriver


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I do not have Twitter or Facebook. What should I do?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Put a "Tip Your Driver" tatoo on your forehead. Then you never has to discuss tips, lmao.


----------



## Oh My

Isn't that amazing when you get a tip? I remember getting my first (and only) tip my first week Ubering, $2. I thought to myself, just put these tips in a pot at home and forget about them and they'll really add up. Well, at the end of that first month I realized I didn't need a pot for my Uber tips, just a Dixie cup.

Then I threw out the Dixie cup and whenever I got a tip after that, I headed right to the nearest gas station. "Yeah, you heard me. TWO dollars on #5!".


----------



## renbutler

The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money. 

I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping. I'd be less likely to ride Uber if tipping were expected. It's the same with minimum wage -- raising it sounds great, until you realize that many employers will just get by with fewer employees.

Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that.


----------



## CityGirl

renbutler said:


> The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money.
> 
> I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping. I'd be less likely to ride Uber if tipping were expected. It's the same with minimum wage -- raising it sounds great, until you realize that many employers will just get by with fewer employees.
> 
> Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that.


Just.No.

Do people stop going to the barber or going out to eat because tipping is expensive? No, it's not even a factor in those decisions. You just do it. You would pay a taxi driver three times as much AND tip, why would you not tip someone else providing the same service for an incredibly great price?


----------



## uberpreach

CityGirl said:


> Just.No.
> 
> Do people stop going to the barber or going out to eat because tipping is expensive? No, it's not even a factor in those decisions. You just do it. You would pay a taxi driver three times as much AND tip, why would you not tip someone else providing the same service for an incredibly great price?


look at him, i'm sure that what you said doesn't make sense to him. What he said about tipping is so stupid to me.


----------



## Fat Jack

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Put a "Tip Your Driver" tatoo on your forehead. Then you never has to discuss tips, lmao.


My passengers sit behind me. It would be more visible if I put it on my bald spot.


----------



## LEAFdriver

renbutler said:

*(bold type=imho)*

The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money.* (translation: thus reducing our ability to exchange our automobile's equity for instant cash)*

I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping. *(and everything is built into their prices...in other words: expensive)*
I'd be less likely to ride Uber if tipping were expected. It's the same with minimum wage -- raising it sounds great, until you realize that many employers will just get by with fewer employees. *(and we would still be paying the same amount because the 15-20% you used to tip your server now gets added to your bill to pay the server's wages.)*

Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. *(No argument with this statement!) 
*
With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that. *(Hence...the problem. Raise rates or allow tips. One or the other!)*


----------



## Realityshark

renbutler said:


> Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that.


Uber will never bring rates back to a suitable level. Their strategy is to lower the rates, lose older drivers who are fed up with rate cuts, employ new drivers who don't know any better as they believe the new rates are fair. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Your argument that we would lose passengers doesn't make sense. One measly dollar won't break anyone. If it does, we don't need them. Those of us who have driven a while are now seeing junkies, prostitutes and bottom feeders as passengers. Riding in an Uber is barely more expensive than taking a bus. Frankly, your arguments drive home the obvious, that you are a new driver. Uber loves you....You'll stay around for at least two more rates cuts till you're recycled.


----------



## JLA

renbutler said:


> The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, *it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money. *
> 
> I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping. I'd be less likely to ride Uber if tipping were expected. It's the same with minimum wage -- raising it sounds great, until you realize that many employers will just get by with fewer employees.
> 
> Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that.


Just substitute waiter, bartender, caterer, etc with that statement. Yeah, doesn't make much sense either. They make low pay. Everyone knows that and tips accordingly. Except here Uber has cockblocked that process with it's non ending lie that the drivers make allot of $ and the tip is all inclusive.


----------



## Jam Val

Oh My said:


> Isn't that amazing when you get a tip? I remember getting my first (and only) tip my first week Ubering, $2. I thought to myself, just put these tips in a pot at home and forget about them and they'll really add up. Well, at the end of that first month I realized I didn't need a pot for my Uber tips, just a Dixie cup.
> 
> Then I threw out the Dixie cup and whenever I got a tip after that, I headed right to the nearest gas station. "Yeah, you heard me. TWO dollars on #5!".


I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## nutzareus

I received $9 tip from a passenger this morning on a $16 fare because she was late for work and I got her there to work in time at 8:58am this morning at Trader Joe's. I didn't even drive any differently. She told me to wait outside for a couple of minutes after dropping her off, she went inside and re-appeared with $5 and four $1 bills. She really didn't have to do that, I had 3 airport trips with suitcases today and none tipped. I load/unload luggage for passengers because I don't want my rear bumper scuffed and trunk lid slammed. That just shows how people appreciate good service, and how ignorant airport riders are.


----------



## JaguaGirl

I received a $20 this week for returning a Senate staffers lost phone. Nice.....


----------



## renbutler

CityGirl said:


> Just.No.
> 
> Do people stop going to the barber or going out to eat because tipping is expensive? No, it's not even a factor in those decisions. You just do it. You would pay a taxi driver three times as much AND tip, why would you not tip someone else providing the same service for an incredibly great price?


I ABSOLUTELY stopped paying for haircuts and eating at full-service restaurants for those reasons. I don't use taxis or valets.

I HATE TIPPING.

There are others like me.

Just.Yes.


----------



## renbutler

uberpreach said:


> look at him, i'm sure that what you said doesn't make sense to him. What he said about tipping is so stupid to me.


You're really going there? 

If you only knew...


----------



## JaguaGirl

renbutler said:


> I ABSOLUTELY stopped paying for haircuts and eating at full-service restaurants for those reasons. I don't use taxis or valets.
> 
> I HATE TIPPING.
> 
> There are others like me.
> 
> Just.Yes.


Ummm, that's called being cheap. I doubt tipping is going to hurt you.


----------



## renbutler

Realityshark said:


> One measly dollar won't break anyone.


Actually, everybody has a breaking point. It's in different places for everyone.



Realityshark said:


> Frankly, your arguments drive home the obvious, that you are a new driver. Uber loves you....You'll stay around for at least two more rates cuts till you're recycled.


Man, you people are frickin' snarky.

Uber loves me? I'm here saying that ideally the payouts should be higher.

I'm talking about this from the standpoint of somebody who understands the basics of economics.

I also understand that I am doing this job COMPLETELY VOLUNTARILY, and I can leave if I hate it. That's the part I DON'T understand: why so many of you continue to do something that you are so obviously pissed about. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## renbutler

JaguaGirl said:


> Ummm, that's called being cheap. I doubt tipping is going to hurt you.


Cheap, frugal, call it what you want. But it's why I have a full year of expenses in my emergency fund right now, because I don't waste hundreds or thousands of dollars a year overpaying for goods and services.


----------



## JaguaGirl

renbutler said:


> Cheap, frugal, call it what you want. But it's why I have a full year of expenses in my emergency fund right now, because I don't waste hundreds or thousands of dollars a year overpaying for goods and services.


Yes! Cheap & frugal is what I call it How is it overpaying for a good or service if you are acknowledging a job well done with a tip???

Why do you keep convoluting issues? One has nothing to do with the other. One can love a job & hate the pay or treatment.


----------



## renbutler

JaguaGirl said:


> Yes! Cheap & frugal is what I call it
> 
> Why do you keep convoluting issues? One has nothing to do with the other. One can love a job & hate the pay or treatment.


I'm not convoluting anything. Tipping does matter A LOT to many money-conscious people. I am one, and I know many others. That's actually quite a simple premise.


----------



## JaguaGirl

renbutler said:


> I'm not convoluting anything. Tipping does matter A LOT to many money-conscious people. I am one, and I know many others. That's actually quite a simple premise.


There you go again convoluting. Let's keep these things separate.

1st-I can love my job as a nurse but hate the pay & getting thrown up on. Am I going to quit??? Maybe-maybe not. Do I have a right to express my dissatisfaction? Absolutely. That's what this forum is for.

2nd-If you are in fact money conscience then you should understand that our society's pay scale is set up on tiers. It's not possible for everyone to make the same amount. As such, people in the service industry deserve to be compensated for good service. They are not slaves. It's not their fault, the pay scale is stacked against them. Besides, who else is going to do their job. You??? Not likely. It's insulting for you to feel no service is worth fair acknowledgement. I hate going to dinner with people like you. No matter-I tip the difference.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

renbutler said:


> Actually, everybody has a breaking point. It's in different places for everyone.
> 
> Man, you people are frickin' snarky.
> 
> Uber loves me? I'm here saying that ideally the payouts should be higher.
> 
> I'm talking about this from the standpoint of somebody who understands the basics of economics.
> 
> I also understand that I am doing this job COMPLETELY VOLUNTARILY, and I can leave if I hate it. That's the part I DON'T understand: why so many of you continue to do something that you are so obviously pissed about. That doesn't make any sense.


You are clearly new at this. In a few weeks I predict you will quietly drop off the forum as you see the light.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

[QUOTE="JaguaGirl, post: 380784, member: I hate going to dinner with people like you. No matter-I tip the difference.[/QUOTE]
I DON'T go to dinner with people like that. Not a second time anyway.

This is what I posted in another thread back in May. Should be titled "How to deal with cheap people you go out to eat with:"

I used to work with many Asians in a research lab. Occasionally we would go out to eat. We had a Chinese guy named Hansen (name he used here) and Tom (also name used here).

Anyway Tom is totally cool. Still friends with him. Hansen was ok but not one to think of other people. All about him. We would split the tab mostly because of him. Tom and I would just take turns paying ours. And tipping on our portion.

Anyway imagine this exchange with Tom speaking in a very strong Vietnamese accent and loudly:

Tom: "Hansen! You no leave tip! What you cheap? You no leave tip? Waitress work hard! Bring food. Bring you drink. Why you no tip? You cheap?

Hansen: "It's ok. They get paid. "

Tom: "This America! You tip! You no in China now! You tip waitress! This American way!"

Hansen puts $2 on table.

Tom " You tip $2? She bring you 3 drink. You leave mess to clean up! You make big mess! You tip more! She not your mother in China! You tip better or next time spit in food! We never come back you cheap!"

Hansen added another $5.

I love Tom. I need pax like him.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Oh My said:


> whenever I got a tip after that, I headed right to the nearest gas station. "Yeah, you heard me. TWO dollars on #5!".


..........and here I had thought that you were going to post "One _Powerball_, please.".........



CityGirl said:


> Just.No. You would pay a taxi driver three times as much AND tip, why would you not tip someone else providing the same service for an incredibly great price?


I gave you a "like", but it is a qualified "like".



renbutler said:


> I DON'T understand: why so many of you continue to do something that you are so obviously pissed about. That doesn't make any sense.


It makes all the sense in the world if you are doing this to make a few extra dollars to pay your bar bills, take the wife out to dinner and a show one weekend, or to take the girlfriend to a baseball game or a concert. It will work for a while if you are out of work, looking for another job and need some cashflow to keep at least your head above water. This works for a limited time, only, mind you. There are reasons that people do this job, but there are things not to like about it. It could be better, which is why people here complain. Time was that given a surge here and there, you made pretty good oney UberX-ing. It has gotten to the point that I do it only enough to stay in the game. I make much better money driving my taxi and using Uber Taxi to help out. Uber offers taxis here, in addition to other levels of service. It does not offer them anywhere in Indiana, but it does in Chicago.



JaguaGirl said:


> 1st-I can love my job as a nurse but hate the pay & getting thrown up on. Am I going to quit??? Maybe-maybe not. Do I have a right to express my dissatisfaction? Absolutely. That's what this forum is for.
> 
> 2nd-I hate going to dinner with people like you. No matter-I tip the difference.


Perhaps some of these Ubershills think that you are supposed to be an UberBOT programmed to like everything about it. You can not be human and like everything about something invented by a human being (I do not care what T. Kalanick with his godview _thinks_ that he is, he must still unzip his pants to relieve himself just like everyone else.). You _ain't_ even going to like everything about your wife/girlfriend/husband/boyfriend. I wish that my girlfriend would stop leaving her makeup and perfume bottles in my car, but I am not going to throw her out onto the street because she does it.

As for number two, _don't you *just hate* it???!!??!?!?!??_ You go out, eat, get good service, the bill comes and your companion puts up only the half, if split down the middle or the share, if that is how you do it. Then there is some nonsense about "I don't tip" or "you don't have to give them all that". What is worse is when someone offers to pay and does not tip and will not let you tip, either. I have gone as far as to say that I forgot my pack of cigarets (less effective, these days, since I gave up smoking), gone back in and handed the waitress a proper tip. I work for tips, so I know what it is like.

Funny thing about cab drivers and tips, the whole idea of tipping the cab driver came from the days when the driver either was an employee of the company or, he got only a small portion of the meter. Even though in many cities the drivers either rent or own, the custom of tipping the driver has persisted. In some places, the drivers are still employees; usually smaller towns. In other places, the driver gets only a small portion of the meter. I understand that in Las Vegas, Nevada, the driver gets only one third of the meter. Thus, he depends heavily on tips for his income. I do not know if the Las Vegas drivers pay for gasolene, though. I have not seen Dhus here in a week, or so. Maybe he can confirm or deny about the gasolene if he is still around.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Another Uber Driver said:


> What is worse is when someone offers to pay and does not tip and will not let you tip, either.


How does someone "not let you tip?"


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How does someone "not let you tip?"


He puts up a fuss when you reach for your wallet. To avoid a scene, you take your hand out of your pocket. I meant the "let" more in its loose interpretation than its strict.

(Please note the correct usage/spelling of "loose". As one who has attained the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I must maintain the highest standards.)


----------



## JaguaGirl

Another Uber Driver said:


> He puts up a fuss when you reach for your wallet. To avoid a scene, you take your hand out of your pocket. I meant the "let" more in its loose interpretation than its strict.
> 
> (Please note the correct usage/spelling of "loose". As one who has attained the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I must maintain the highest standards.)


Lololololol


----------



## bscott

renbutler said:


> Cheap, frugal, call it what you want. But it's why I have a full year of expenses in my emergency fund right now, because I don't waste hundreds or thousands of dollars a year overpaying for goods and services.


Wow! A full year in your emergency fund all for being a meiser. Congratulations!


----------



## Backdash

renbutler said:


> The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money.


This is clearly a fact you made up in your own mind. 
Thus yet another fact-less opinion.


----------



## San Diego Steve

Realityshark said:


> This morning I received a one dollar tip for a eight dollar fare. Very much appreciated. One measly dollar which wouldn't mean much of anything to anybody.
> 
> This should be the norm for everyone who uses Uber. Sure the random $5, $10 or $20 is really nice and always unexpected, but too far in between. Every person who uses Uber or Lyft should ALWAYS tip their driver at least a dollar. If we all got one lousy dollar from each passenger as a tip, it would really add up by the end of the month.
> 
> We should all flood social media with this and make it the norm. How can anyone actually ride with Uber for their ridiculously low rates and still not tip their driver? Driver are being exploited both by Uber and their passengers. I suggest that everyone writes on their Facebook wall to tip their Uber drivers. Post it every week. Create some eye-catching memes. Let's get the word out that this Uber non-tipping bullshit needs to stop.


I had 1st time rider with his girlfriend yesterday on his 23rd birthday. Very nice, yet conversation was a challenging because the age difference. Wanted to train him on our ratings system and how we rate him. Good advice to all of you to let them know of Ubers demanding 4.7 minimum so we all get 5's and how we look at their ratings. The customer was restaurant valet so in the tipping industry. Ended the good $35 ride and showed him total and his 5 star rating to keep him perfect. Birthday boy whips out $10 tip, blew me away on his birthday. I call him the king and he smiles and says I get tips in my job so I do the same. I take very wealthy riders from million dollar homes, not even a sniff of a tip usually. Definitely an uber philosophy brain washing customers into feeling that no tip included. If you in the slight bit solicit a tip, you will get deactivated. Amazing that fathers don't tip, but their sons do?


----------



## Realityshark

The tips I receive most often come from those who look like they can't afford it.
Late one evening, I was waiting for a ping at an underground "party" at a warehouse in a totally ratchet part of town. I was sitting in my car feeling nervous and wondering what was wrong with me that I would put myself in jeopardy for a few bucks. Mind you.... this was a real sketchy part of town to be parked in a dark alley waiting for a ride at 3:30 am. A huge guy and his girl come out and she goes off yelling at her man that she only rides in Uber black cars. She was pissed. The guy curtly tells me to drive away and begins to play with his phone, presumably to order Uber black for his psycho girl. I have no idea what came over me, I lept out of the car and went off on a long diatribe about having to wait 10 minutes and how I had a family to feed. All my Uber frustrations had caught up with me. In that moment, I figured I had nothing to lose. This guy was at least 6 inches taller than me and out weighed me by 50 pounds. He listened to me go off with a look of disbelief. His girl was screaming. Amazingly, he pulled a wad of cash from his front pocket and peeled off a 50 and handed it to me without uttering a word. I politely thanked him, got back in my car and drove away. That was the last ride for that evening.


----------



## Doubler

renbutler said:


> The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money.
> 
> I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping. I'd be less likely to ride Uber if tipping were expected. It's the same with minimum wage -- raising it sounds great, until you realize that many employers will just get by with fewer employees.
> 
> Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that.


I bet you don't tip your waiter or bartender either. El Cheapo!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Another Uber Driver said:


> He puts up a fuss when you reach for your wallet. To avoid a scene, you take your hand out of your pocket. I meant the "let" more in its loose interpretation than its strict.
> 
> (Please note the correct usage/spelling of "loose". As one who has attained the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I must maintain the highest standards.)


Well you liked my post about Tom. Be Tom. He's not worried about a scene. And if someone is so cheap they don't tip you won't be eating out with them again anyway, right?


----------



## Doubler

renbutler said:


> I ABSOLUTELY stopped paying for haircuts and eating at full-service restaurants for those reasons. I don't use taxis or valets.
> 
> I HATE TIPPING.
> 
> There are others like me.
> 
> Just.Yes.


Damn, you're cheap!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Realityshark said:


> The tips I receive most often come from those who look like they can't afford it.
> Late one evening, I was waiting for a ping at an underground "party" at a warehouse in a totally ratchet part of town. I was sitting in my car feeling nervous and wondering what was wrong with me that I would put myself in jeopardy for a few bucks. Mind you.... this was a real sketchy part of town to be parked in a dark alley waiting for a ride at 3:30 am. A huge guy and his girl come out and she goes off yelling at her man that she only rides in Uber black cars. She was pissed. The guy curtly tells me to drive away and begins to play with his phone, presumably to order Uber black for his psycho girl. I have no idea what came over me, I lept out of the car and went off on a long diatribe about having to wait 10 minutes and how I had a family to feed. All my Uber frustrations had caught up with me. In that moment, I figured I had nothing to lose. This guy was at least 6 inches taller than me and out weighed me by 50 pounds. He listened to me go off with a look of disbelief. His girl was screaming. Amazingly, he pulled a wad of cash from his front pocket and peeled off a 50 and handed it to me without uttering a word. I politely thanked him, got back in my car and drove away. That was the last ride for that evening.


Awesome. Another thing to add to my last day.


----------



## Doubler

JaguaGirl said:


> Yes! Cheap & frugal is what I call it How is it overpaying for a good or service if you are acknowledging a job well done with a tip???
> 
> Why do you keep convoluting issues? One has nothing to do with the other. One can love a job & hate the pay or treatment.


miserly, stingy, parsimonious, tightfisted, niggardly, chintzy, frugal, penny-pinching, cheeseparing
despicable, contemptible, immoral, unscrupulous, unprincipled, unsavory, distasteful, vulgar, ignoble, shameful


----------



## Realityshark

What's even more bizarre is that he proudly admits it.


----------



## JLA

renbutler said:


> *why so many of you continue to do something that you are so obviously pissed about.* That doesn't make any sense.


Maybe people actually enjoy doing it. The pay used to be good. Plus, there were other benefits like working when you want. The problem is that when you say TNC you really mean Uber. Everything they do everyone else follows so even if you did leave you're still in it's shadow.Some might even hope things will change for the better like when were finally recognized as employees.

I think people get bitter when they see the $ drying up more and more yet the company making record profits. You can't help that. Travis makes Ebeneezer Scrooge look like a effing humanitarian.


----------



## San Diego Steve

Realityshark said:


> The tips I receive most often come from those who look like they can't afford it.
> Late one evening, I was waiting for a ping at an underground "party" at a warehouse in a totally ratchet part of town. I was sitting in my car feeling nervous and wondering what was wrong with me that I would put myself in jeopardy for a few bucks. Mind you.... this was a real sketchy part of town to be parked in a dark alley waiting for a ride at 3:30 am. A huge guy and his girl come out and she goes off yelling at her man that she only rides in Uber black cars. She was pissed. The guy curtly tells me to drive away and begins to play with his phone, presumably to order Uber black for his psycho girl. I have no idea what came over me, I lept out of the car and went off on a long diatribe about having to wait 10 minutes and how I had a family to feed. All my Uber frustrations had caught up with me. In that moment, I figured I had nothing to lose. This guy was at least 6 inches taller than me and out weighed me by 50 pounds. He listened to me go off with a look of disbelief. His girl was screaming. Amazingly, he pulled a wad of cash from his front pocket and peeled off a 50 and handed it to me without uttering a word. I politely thanked him, got back in my car and drove away. That was the last ride for that evening.


Awesome story, doesn't usually turn out that way. I usually get burned when I go against my gut. Actually he wa going to burn you before you showed him your huge balls!


----------



## San Diego Steve

Doubler said:


> I bet you don't tip your waiter or bartender either. El Cheapo!


This guy is another leeching pathetic rider making excuses for not tipping!


----------



## Big Machine

San Diego Steve said:


> This guy is another leeching pathetic rider making excuses for not tipping!


The majority of the world doesn't tip. The US is the odd man out on this. Get over it and stop thinking it is mandatory, because it is not in any way.


----------



## Realityshark

Big Machine said:


> The majority of the world doesn't tip. The US is the odd man out on this. Get over it and stop thinking it is mandatory, because it is not in any way.


A third of the world sleeps on dirt floors and eats bugs. Comparing the tipping culture in the US to whatever transpires in other countries is ridiculous. (I only respond to one troll post per month. I have now used up July's troll post response.)


----------



## San Diego Steve

Big Machine said:


> The majority of the world doesn't tip. The US is the odd man out on this. Get over it and stop thinking it is mandatory, because it is not in any way.


Your not American or just taking advantage of a good deal until it dies?


----------



## bscott

San Diego Steve said:


> Your not American or just taking advantage of a good deal until it dies?


Where u been? It was aborted a long time ago


----------



## Emp9

some blog or something is catching on. no tip for 12 days then sunday i get 2 $5 tips and one $20 tip from a bartender no less, i nearly fainted. (first ever tip from a bartender in DC btw)


----------



## MrBear

renbutler said:


> The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money.
> 
> I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping. I'd be less likely to ride Uber if tipping were expected. It's the same with minimum wage -- raising it sounds great, until you realize that many employers will just get by with fewer employees.
> 
> Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that.


But if you took a taxi that is about twice the price, you would tip them??


----------



## JLA

MrBear said:


> But if you took a taxi that is about twice the price, you would tip them??


His answer to that would be simple. He'd just use Uber then. Guys like this are the majority of Uber customer's already.


----------



## MrBear

Non tippers are a bunch of cheap free loaders. I bet when you go out to eat, they hate you or do you tip them?


----------



## San Diego Steve

MrBear said:


> Non tippers are a bunch of cheap free loaders. I bet when you go out to eat, they hate you or do you tip them?


This guy epitomizes the uber philosophy which gives them a free pass without any remorse when they bail out of your car. The only thing we can do is to support Lyft. I am starting today to blow off all uber requests that will lose money. Anything under $8 estimate in my head will get blown off. My car odometer is ramping up, so if it's not $5 or more earnings, no go. Lyft is always worth the trip because of the tipping potential and we make 15 cents more per mile. Gas is over $4 per gallon, unreal.


----------



## Realityshark

renbutler said:


> Cheap, frugal, call it what you want. But it's why I have a full year of expenses in my emergency fund right now, because I don't waste hundreds or thousands of dollars a year overpaying for goods and services.


I have to wonder about the type of person who feels the need to brag on an anonymous blog that "I have a full year of expenses in my emergency fund right now." I realize that there are many people driving for Uber barely able to make ends meet. This is all they have between starving and homelessness. And yet, you feel it necessary to flaunt your savings account. That's pretty twisted. Do you think that people will pay more attention to you on this silly site since you've managed to squirrel away a few dollars? Bragging is something that most children outgrow once they get out of middle school.


----------



## San Diego Steve

Realityshark said:


> I have to wonder about the type of person who feels the need to brag on an anonymous blog that "I have a full year of expenses in my emergency fund right now." I realize that there are many people driving for Uber barely able to make ends meet. This is all they have between starving and homelessness. And yet, you feel it necessary to flaunt your savings account. That's pretty twisted. Do you think that people will pay more attention to you on this silly site since you've managed to squirrel away a few dollars? Bragging is something that most children outgrow once they get out of middle school.


He's a real dick, isn't he!


----------



## dandy driver

Realityshark said:


> This morning I received a one dollar tip for a eight dollar fare. Very much appreciated. One measly dollar which wouldn't mean much of anything to anybody.
> 
> This should be the norm for everyone who uses Uber. Sure the random $5, $10 or $20 is really nice and always unexpected, but too far in between. Every person who uses Uber or Lyft should ALWAYS tip their driver at least a dollar. If we all got one lousy dollar from each passenger as a tip, it would really add up by the end of the month.
> 
> We should all flood social media with this and make it the norm. How can anyone actually ride with Uber for their ridiculously low rates and still not tip their driver? Driver are being exploited both by Uber and their passengers. I suggest that everyone writes on their Facebook wall to tip their Uber drivers. Post it every week. Create some eye-catching memes. Let's get the word out that this Uber non-tipping bullshit needs to stop.


Don't forget to send .20¢ by mail to corporate. All tips go into their: Self - Driving cars savings account.


----------



## Champ

Realityshark said:


> Uber will never bring rates back to a suitable level. Their strategy is to lower the rates, lose older drivers who are fed up with rate cuts, employ new drivers who don't know any better as they believe the new rates are fair. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Your argument that we would lose passengers doesn't make sense. One measly dollar won't break anyone. If it does, we don't need them. Those of us who have driven a while are now seeing junkies, prostitutes and bottom feeders as passengers. Riding in an Uber is barely more expensive than taking a bus. Frankly, your arguments drive home the obvious, that you are a new driver. Uber loves you....You'll stay around for at least two more rates cuts till you're recycled.


I don't understand but your still a driver. Why do you complain about losing money and or not making enough but continue to drive for uber. Just curious.


----------



## Realityshark

The word "your" is possesive, as in: Your car is being destroyed driving for Uber. You're is abbreviation for the words "you are" as in, "you're still an Uber driver even though people have pointed out their bullshit. Also questions really need to have question marks after them.


----------



## OCBob

Doubler said:


> miserly, stingy, parsimonious, tightfisted, niggardly, chintzy, frugal, penny-pinching, cheeseparing
> despicable, contemptible, immoral, unscrupulous, unprincipled, unsavory, distasteful, vulgar, ignoble, shameful


 dude is massively cheap and an ass. If Uber raised their rates 15% he would still use it as would almost every other person. Giving a 15% tip isn't a big deal but to him, he doesn't get a haircut (uses a flobby I am sure), orders to go instead of eating at the table, never takes a cab, never takes Lyft so he doesn't feel guilty of not leaving a tip, will take a shuttle from the airport parking/home but never tip the guy (he probably uses Uber at the airport by hoping on the car rental shuttle and stiffing the driver), never has his car washed at a place for fear the guy drying the car will want a dollar, takes a table at a packed sports bar for a 3 hour football game and might order a soda. He will get 5 free refills and when the bill comes to him and it is $2.49, he might leave $3.00 and say that is a 20% tip which is above standard, etc. Yeah, he looks like shit, doesn't ever enjoy some great things in life, rudely takes things without compensation but he has his emergency fund.


----------



## San Diego Steve

OCBob said:


> dude is massively cheap and an ass. If Uber raised their rates 15% he would still use it as would almost every other person. Giving a 15% tip isn't a big deal but to him, he doesn't get a haircut (uses a flobby I am sure), orders to go instead of eating at the table, never takes a cab, never takes Lyft so he doesn't feel guilty of not leaving a tip, will take a shuttle from the airport parking/home but never tip the guy (he probably uses Uber at the airport by hoping on the car rental shuttle and stiffing the driver), never has his car washed at a place for fear the guy drying the car will want a dollar, takes a table at a packed sports bar for a 3 hour football game and might order a soda. He will get 5 free refills and when the bill comes to him and it is $2.49, he might leave $3.00 and say that is a 20% tip which is above standard, etc. Yeah, he looks like shit, doesn't ever enjoy some great things in life, rudely takes things without compensation but he has his emergency fund.


Lol Bob!


----------



## uberguuber

one time this drunk didnt have cash, but he wanted to tip me. so he went into his house and brought me out a T-bone steak. it was pretty ****in good !


----------



## San Diego Steve

uberguuber said:


> one time this drunk didnt have cash, but he wanted to tip me. so he went into his house and brought me out a T-bone steak. it was pretty ****in good !


Lol, was it already cooked?


----------



## Trebor

Don't like the fact that Uber does not tell the riders about tips not being included? Share the h*** out of this Facebook post and let your friends know to share. Maybe, just maybe, one rider will start tipping. Uber will not help us get tips. It is time to start the Grassroots Campaign.


----------



## SpecialK

LEAFdriver said:


> renbutler said:
> 
> I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I stopped reading when I saw I hate tipping. I hate tipping+I love uber = cheapskate


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Emp9 said:


> some blog or something is catching on. no tip for 12 days then sunday i get 2 $5 tips and one $20 tip from a bartender no less, i nearly fainted. (first ever tip from a bartender in DC btw)


That almost sounds like a guilt tip for not tipping in the past.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Trebor said:


> Don't like the fact that Uber does not tell the riders about tips not being included? Share the h*** out of this Facebook post and let your friends know to share. Maybe, just maybe, one rider will start tipping. Uber will not help us get tips. It is time to start the Grassroots Campaign.


Everyone not only post it but ask your friends to post it and ask THEIR friends and so on. If even 2 of your friends do and 2 of their friends it should reach a massive audience.

Of course I'm going o. Facebook for the first time in 6 months to do this and I'm guessing there are others who don't go there much.

Aren't young folks supposed to be moving to other things besides facebook?

This forum is the closest thing to "social media" that I'm into!


----------



## Trebor

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Everyone not only post it but ask your friends to post it and ask THEIR friends and so on. If even 2 of your friends do and 2 of their friends it should reach a massive audience.
> 
> Of course I'm going o. Facebook for the first time in 6 months to do this and I'm guessing there are others who don't go there much.
> 
> Aren't young folks supposed to be moving to other things besides facebook?
> 
> This forum is the closest thing to "social media" that I'm into!


Thanks.

That is the marvelous power of social media. In fact, you do not even need to share it, when you click "like" it shows up on others timelines saying "Fuzzyelvis likes this".


----------



## AJUber

renbutler said:


> The only issue is that if tipping becomes normal, it will reduce the number of people using the service, thus reducing our ability to make money.
> 
> I know I hate tipping, which is why I loved visiting Japan, where there is no tipping. I'd be less likely to ride Uber if tipping were expected. It's the same with minimum wage -- raising it sounds great, until you realize that many employers will just get by with fewer employees.
> 
> Ideally, the base pay should be enough to provide sufficient wages. With Uber, I understand that this is what makes so many drivers disgruntled. I just don't think that tipping is the best solution for that.


You are exactly the type of client im looking to avoid in my car....no tipping, short trips. You sounds cheap and entitled


----------



## Uber Kraus

I got a $3 dollar tip on a $6.01 fare yesterday. With a giant grin on his face the young kid says, "I'm a good tipper, I tip 50%". Thanks!

He needed change. I gave him a 10, 5 and three 1s.. ooops...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I think it's a matter of WHEN to tip. If the fare is over $10, I don't feel the tip is that important. Smaller fares should NOT be subject to the b.s. "safe rider fee", and should include a tip. I went out on a Wednesday night because the weekly newletter claimed it was a busy night. I got NOTHING but minimum fares and NO TIPS. I didn't even get up to minimum wage before considering gas and expenses. I won't drive another Wednesday night. Screw that!
I also hate rich people who don't tip. Makes me hurl to see 4 expensive cars in the driveway then it's a minimum fare and no tip. I won't give the last pax who did that a ride again. He can walk.


----------



## Realityshark

Spread the word..."TIP YOUR UBER DRIVER"


----------



## Trebor

Uber Kraus said:


> I got a $3 dollar tip on a $6.01 fare yesterday. With a giant grin on his face the young kid says, "I'm a good tipper, I tip 50%". Thanks!
> 
> He needed change. I gave him a 10, 5 and three 1s.. ooops...


Whenever someone asks me if I have change, "I say no, don't worry about the tip. Its really okay " Usually at this point it I get the larger bill - $10, $20. - I picked up this trick from an old mentor of Craigslist - (He would end up saving a few dollars at the last minute, or make a few extra dollars, depending if he was buying or selling, most people are too lazy to go find change) Sometimes it backfires and I come out with nothing, but for the most part it works. I really do not want to pull out cash, just in case they have something else on their mind.


----------



## Trebor

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I think it's a matter of WHEN to tip. If the fare is over $10, I don't feel the tip is that important. Smaller fares should NOT be subject to the b.s. "safe rider fee", and should include a tip. I went out on a Wednesday night because the weekly newletter claimed it was a busy night. I got NOTHING but minimum fares and NO TIPS. I didn't even get up to minimum wage before considering gas and expenses. I won't drive another Wednesday night. Screw that!
> I also hate rich people who don't tip. Makes me hurl to see 4 expensive cars in the driveway then it's a minimum fare and no tip. I won't give the last pax who did that a ride again. He can walk.


You can't hate on them though. This is a reason why they are rich and have 4 cars in the driveway. They know how to not throw their money away. A $5 ride or get pulled over?

Rich people are hit or miss. Either your getting a $20 (or more) or nothing at all. One guy was talking with his wife about how he gave the babysitter $150 extra for them being late the last time they went out. No tip from him. Another guy was just excited I did not cancel on him like the guy before him did and tipped me $50 on a $8 ride.


----------



## uberguuber

San Diego Steve said:


> Lol, was it already cooked?


Naw I grilled it myself


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Trebor said:


> You can't hate on them though. This is a reason why they are rich and have 4 cars in the driveway. They know how to not throw their money away. A $5 ride or get pulled over?
> 
> Rich people are hit or miss. Either your getting a $20 (or more) or nothing at all. One guy was talking with his wife about how he gave the babysitter $150 extra for them being late the last time they went out. No tip from him. Another guy was just excited I did not cancel on him like the guy before him did and tipped me $50 on a $8 ride.


Yes, really...I can hate on them. They are cheap nasty bastards. It's not "hit or miss" with rich people. It's only miss. When you pick up at a rich person's house and get a tip, it was a guest and not the rich person.


----------



## Sammy Elnidani

uberguuber said:


> one time this drunk didnt have cash, but he wanted to tip me. so he went into his house and brought me out a T-bone steak. it was pretty ****in good !


LOL... That's awesome!!
Is there a place here for funny random stories like that? My first weekend driving and I already have a lot to say.


----------



## Jam Val

Sammy Elnidani said:


> LOL... That's awesome!!
> Is there a place here for funny random stories like that? My first weekend driving and I already have a lot to say.


Post under the stories thread.


----------

